# VMWare - NTFS HDD als User einbinden

## Harsesis

Ich habe nun endlich mal umgestellt und benutze VMWare nun als User "harsesis" und nicht mehr als root. Vorher hatte ich zur virtuellen noch eine eine physikalische Festplatte ( /dev/sdb ) in VMware eingebunden, diese kann ich als User nun nicht mehr benutzen. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Insufficient permission to open file". Wenn ich die physikalische entferne funktioniert alles wie es soll. Hier die fstab :

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>      <type>      <opts>               <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1      /boot         ext2      defaults            1 2

/dev/sda3      /         ext3      noatime               0 1

/dev/sda2      none         swap      sw               0 0

/dev/sdc1      /server         ext3      noatime               0 1

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sata-win-hdd   ntfs      noauto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0000      0 0

#/dev/hda1      /mnt/media2k   ntfs      defaults   0 1

#/dev/hda3      /mnt/oldsystem   ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Was muesst ihr noch wissen? Welche config braucht ihr noch?

----------

## bastile

werde wahrscheinlich das gleiche bei mir auch machen. Würde mich auch über Antworten freuen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich denke das du mal nach den Rechten auf dem Device /dev/sdb nachsehen solltest. Bei mir sieht das so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apollo ~ # ls -la /dev/sd*
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 Apr 12 06:27 /dev/sda
> ...

 

Vielleicht bekommst du Zugriff, auf das Device, wenn du in der Gruppe "disk" bist.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Harsesis

Das habe ich gerade ausprobiert (mit der Gruppe "disk") und es hat nicht geklappt. Hat noch emand Ideen?

----------

## Beforegod

```
/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sata-win-hdd   ntfs      noauto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0000      0 0
```

umask zieht bei NTFS nicht richtig.

Probier mal folgendes

```
/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sata-win-hdd   ntfs      noauto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0000,dmask=777,fmask=666      0 0
```

----------

